# uusap



## Roshini

Mabuhay kayo! I would just like to inquire about the use of uusap in a sentence like 'i think we need to talk/discuss' and 'we need to talk.'


----------



## Roshini

Mabuhay kayo! I would just like to inquire about the use of uusap in a sentence like 
'i think we need to talk/discuss'       and 
'we need to talk.'
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wEi-wEi

i think we need to talk = sa(with 'sa' or not it's ok) tingin ko kailangan nating mag-usap
we need to talk = kailangan nating mag-usap
we'll be talking today = mag-uusap kami ngayon

mag + usap(root word) = will + talk(root word)
uusap = will be talking

_** there's a conjunction in english: be, to, and, as, the ... 
    so ba, na, at, ang... is the conjunction in tagalog you just need to learn when you'll be using it, but first you must understand the sentence..._


----------



## Roshini

Ok lang. I understand ngayon. So uusap - will be talking (future tense?)
mag usap? what tense will that be then? Thanks.


----------



## wEi-wEi

yup... 
mag - uusap = will be talking
as you can see it's also in future tense


----------



## Roshini

Maraming salamat sa yo.


----------

